# Gen-Tropin AQ



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone used these before? Feedback?

Id imagine their generic GH rather than true pharma?

also, how are they used, with a pen?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I used them mate,didnt find them great,only a generic no better than hyge


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I didnt use a pen at all,just with drew with a slin pin


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I used them. Thought they were ok but as above no beter than tribal tops.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have used these and would agree with the others as good but no better than tribal tops, there is a member that is making huge claims about them claiming they are pharma but they are not by the true sense of the word mate but are still decent......


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I have used these and would agree with the others as good but no better than tribal tops, there is a member that is making huge claims about them claiming they are pharma but they are not by the true sense of the word mate but are still decent......


Paul I think you put him his place the last time he was on with the lab test lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anthony83 said:


> Paul I think you put him his place the last time he was on with the lab test lol


Yea he seemed to think I was against him but rather his stupid claims he made........he has an opinion which is different from mine his tests where bogus and he did not like someone telling him so I have a feeling he will be on this thread quoting his crap sooner or later


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just looking at the picture abit closer, the GH comes in a vail you draw from using a pin yeah, its not a cartridge is it?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

No it's a cartage that can be used with a pen,but u can still with draw with slin pins


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Anthony83 said:


> No it's a cartage that can be used with a pen,but u can still with draw with slin pins


yeah, the writing at the top left of box that says '10mg per cartridge' kinda gives it away lol.... duhh!


----------

